# Diet pills a yes or no



## Woody121 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just started back at the gym and have piled on the pounds since the last time i  trained, one of the lads has put it to me if i need to shift the weight i should invest in some diet pills called adios, but i have never heard of taking these pills while training and dont know if its ok to use them, can anyone give me some sound advice.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 8, 2012)

NO

next question


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 8, 2012)

A big fat NO...as a matter of fact...just for added clarity. I had to leave the quick and dry post above just to have that added, dramatic, short, quick, in your face type of Ooomf punch.  

And if you want to double check...watch what the next few comments are by other people....


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 9, 2012)

no such thing as a magic pill dude. at best some of the good ones can help you develop better lifestyle habits. Things like eating smaller portions, reduce cravings, give you energy to be more active, or raise your core temperature. All of which will help but you need to restructure your diet and hit the gym to see real results. Most shit is just expensive hype. Not to mention most have loads of stims in them which is obviously not good for people with hypertension/high blood pressure.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Aug 9, 2012)

I would have to go with no also. You don't need a diet pill to drop the pounds. All you need is a good training method and a good diet plan. Do cardio 4 to 5 days a week and stay away from the carbs. You'll drop the weight in no time.


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 9, 2012)

Go back to basics. Your body can only reflect your lifestyle. If you "packed on the pounds", that means whatever you're doing in your daily life is what left you w/ excess flab. If you changed the way you eat to more shit food, if you stopped training, if you work too many hours, if you don't sleep well or started drinking a lot more than usual, etc. Then you're basically eating too much or not burning off what you eat. Popping pills for the most part just applies a stimulant. This is a probably not a strongly supported statement, but generally when talking about thermos / stimulants, etc. at best there's something like 3% increase in "fat burning". That can be accomplished by just getting int the gym. Step back and look at your diet. If you're randomly eating a lot of junk food, drinking more than usual, eating out more often, etc. your body is getting excess calories that it just isn't burning. Reduce the shit food, eat cleaner / less processed / simpler food, smaller portions, drink more water. Save your cheat meals for once/week instead of whenever, and get good quality sleep. Even if you actually did drop some weight on whatever these pills are, if you haven't made these types of changes to your lifestyle, you won't be able to support and maintain the weight loss - basically your body will just rebound, possibly to even fatter than before you started the pills and you're even further back from where you started. Start by just cleaning up your diet & training.


----------



## jimm (Aug 26, 2012)

nope change your diet itself and start the long process my friend


----------



## blergs. (Aug 30, 2012)

Woody121 said:


> Just started back at the gym and have piled on the pounds since the last time i  trained, one of the lads has put it to me if i need to shift the weight i should invest in some diet pills called adios, but i have never heard of taking these pills while training and dont know if its ok to use them, can anyone give me some sound advice.



not sure what that is but i found 1-2 Rezolution (from LG Sciences) to give me a nice boost and dull hunger. I still got 1 or 2 i think.

carful what you take. research EACH compound in it BEFORE hand

Good luck!


----------



## blergs. (Aug 30, 2012)

sassy69 said:


> go back to basics. Your body can only reflect your lifestyle. If you "packed on the pounds", that means whatever you're doing in your daily life is what left you w/ excess flab. If you changed the way you eat to more shit food, if you stopped training, if you work too many hours, if you don't sleep well or started drinking a lot more than usual, etc. Then you're basically eating too much or not burning off what you eat. Popping pills for the most part just applies a stimulant. This is a probably not a strongly supported statement, but generally when talking about thermos / stimulants, etc. At best there's something like 3% increase in "fat burning". That can be accomplished by just getting int the gym. Step back and look at your diet. If you're randomly eating a lot of junk food, drinking more than usual, eating out more often, etc. Your body is getting excess calories that it just isn't burning. Reduce the shit food, eat cleaner / less processed / simpler food, smaller portions, drink more water. Save your cheat meals for once/week instead of whenever, and get good quality sleep. Even if you actually did drop some weight on whatever these pills are, if you haven't made these types of changes to your lifestyle, you won't be able to support and maintain the weight loss - basically your body will just rebound, possibly to even fatter than before you started the pills and you're even further back from where you started. Start by just cleaning up your diet & training.




well said!


----------



## flynike (Aug 30, 2012)

People are not going to listen . they will still take the "diet" pills. relapse , might even get addicted taking the diet pills.
I have been preaching to friends, coworkers of changing their eating habits, but they only want the easy, magic pill. which it still have NOT worked for them. Go ahead give it a try, give us some feed backs in few months


----------



## Hanley125 (Sep 5, 2012)

No.
Diet pills are not good for the weight loss and fitness.
These weight loss pills have very bad effects for our health and cause various diseases.
So i never recommend diet pills for the weight loss. I always prefer to adopt a natural way of weight loss such as regular exercises, and dieting.


----------



## Faymus (Sep 5, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Michael222 (Sep 12, 2012)

A big NO from my side, I have never used them and don't want to recommend these pills to anyone. Such quick schemes are just not effective as they claim to be. Diet pill have many side effects, the some that I have personally seed are,
Black spots on your face and on various bones joints, very lose and hanging skin of belly, hips and thighs.


----------



## capitanoensy (Oct 5, 2012)

it depends, some diet pills are good and some of them are only scams. 
Try Phen375, is a diet pill very good.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 5, 2012)

capitanoensy said:


> it depends, some diet pills are good and some of them are only scams.
> Try Phen375, is a diet pill very good.



Somebody kill this spammer.


----------



## charley (Oct 5, 2012)

Where there's Hope there's NOPE !!!!!!!!!!!!     NO PILLS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anthony Tate (Dec 9, 2013)

Diet pills still work if this is really your preference BUT do not depend wholly on it. You still need more exercise and proper diet. On the other hand, diet pills are just 'supplements' for your weight loss. You can take them moderately but again prioritize proper exercise and diet.


----------



## AvA182 (Jan 15, 2014)

ya now try convincing your girlfriend they dont work...go ahead...ill wait lol


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 15, 2014)

Some work and some don't. Either way I would just train my ass off and eat right....then those pounds will melt away!


----------



## Anthony Tate (Jan 29, 2014)

Do it the natural way with exercise and healthy eating.


----------



## gamma (Jan 30, 2014)

Diet pills are just stims much like  preworkout drinks. Funny tho most people will bash diet pills but recommend you take a preworkout drink . I dont see how they would hurt if ur really getting at it in the gym and ur diet is on point .Cutting weight can be a drag some times especially when you're coming out carbohydrates. No matter what do ur research and make an educated decision based on that.  I personally like coffee and an occasional caffeine pill 200 milligrams during the day to help get me thur .


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

gt some primatene lol!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## jshel12 (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't see anything wrong with taking a fat burner 1 -2 times a day, if energy is low from work, kids, or other outside responsibilities. This does not mean abuse them. I personally think they are overpriced and over-hyped. But I drink a 16oz black coffee before cardio and a workout. Not a fat burner but still contains caffiene and gives me a needed boost.  HOWEVER, if you are overweight they will not magically make you look like a person on the cover of a fitness magazine and abuse can lead to health problems and you can also build up a tolerance to them.  Before you think about taking anything, make sure your diet, cardio, and weightlifting program are all on point.  And see where that gets you. Don't take something if you don't need it.  And last piece of advice, never invest in, let alone put something in your body you never heard of. And alot of diet pills are trash. GOOD DIET, CARDIO, WEIGHTS, REST.  Then worry about other stuff.


----------



## Jenie (Jan 30, 2014)

jshel12 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with taking a fat burner 1 -2 times a day, if energy is low from work, kids, or other outside responsibilities. This does not mean abuse them. I personally think they are overpriced and over-hyped. But I drink a 16oz black coffee before cardio and a workout. Not a fat burner but still contains caffiene and gives me a needed boost.  HOWEVER, if you are overweight they will not magically make you look like a person on the cover of a fitness magazine and abuse can lead to health problems and you can also build up a tolerance to them.  Before you think about taking anything, make sure your diet, cardio, and weightlifting program are all on point.  And see where that gets you. Don't take something if you don't need it.  And last piece of advice, never invest in, let alone put something in your body you never heard of. And alot of diet pills are trash. GOOD DIET, CARDIO, WEIGHTS, REST.  Then worry about other stuff.



the guy has a bad diet, or he would not have "packed on the pounds" his issue is not a little boost with dietpills, its a crap diet he needs ot fix and hit his goals  on his own for a while and learns to eat and live healthy... so I have to say NO also...


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

i hate it when people preach about not using supplements to help. SURE HIS DIET SUCKS ASS NOW BUT WHAY IF THE APPETITE SUPPRESION HELPS? point is give it a try BUT DO NOT RELY ON SUPPS. THEY DO HELP A LOT THOUGH!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 30, 2014)

its loke people sayig masteron p is a waste if your bf is over 12% da fuq?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## s2h (Jan 30, 2014)

Lol...I love the hypocracy in these kind of threads...people jump all over the OP for looking for a kick...in the mean time there tooting some 1;3,or dendrobium around in there bag..

Then I will here...",but I know what i'm doing "...lol...


----------



## SheriV (Jan 30, 2014)

yeah..honestly...I like a clean stim. I won't even pretend I don't.
diet pills never did anything for me because appetite was never my problem...eating the right stuff in the right quantity was always my problem.


----------



## bhamguy727 (Feb 28, 2014)

Phentermine 37.5 works to suppress hunger really good


----------



## FitnessSage (Mar 2, 2014)

There is no pill that will magically make you slim and handsome... unfortunately! There are many supplements on the market but I don't think any of them has actually been proven to work. The only thing that will make you shed that fat is a major lifestyle change (or many minor changes applied slowly) and exercise. If you really won't something to help you, you'd be better off using the natural stuff: cinammon, ginger and spicy condiments get your metabolism to run faster. But it won't outrun hundreds of excess calories. The base must always be in what you eat vs how much you eat vs how much you burn.


----------



## 13bret (Mar 2, 2014)

jshel12 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with taking a fat burner 1 -2 times a day, if energy is low from work, kids, or other outside responsibilities. This does not mean abuse them. I personally think they are overpriced and over-hyped. But I drink a 16oz black coffee before cardio and a workout. Not a fat burner but still contains caffiene and gives me a needed boost.  HOWEVER, if you are overweight they will not magically make you look like a person on the cover of a fitness magazine and abuse can lead to health problems and you can also build up a tolerance to them.  Before you think about taking anything, make sure your diet, cardio, and weightlifting program are all on point.  And see where that gets you. Don't take something if you don't need it.  And last piece of advice, never invest in, let alone put something in your body you never heard of. And alot of diet pills are trash. GOOD DIET, CARDIO, WEIGHTS, REST.  Then worry about other stuff.



You mean ephidrine and gears wont makeme look like "the rock"?  Lol.  I have to lift weights and diet? Lol


----------



## Daimonos (Mar 2, 2014)

a lot of people on juice and other things,saying "no no no work your ass off,eat clean,blablabla,there's no magic pill".
funny thing is that some of them are running a couple of grams of aas,and they look just a bit muscular and lean,but nothing so special.
"no bro,u need to be under 8% bf to take clen,no bro u need to be 220 lbs at 12% bf to take jizzbolone"
diet matters,training matters,but without some magic helps u can't even closely reach some results.let's say it straight.


----------



## windycityamateur (Mar 8, 2014)

All about the diet, no pill will clean up your mess 6k cals deep!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## MissLynn (Mar 31, 2014)

Definitely not! Its all about the WILL, magic pills are non exsistent!


----------



## MDR (Mar 31, 2014)

What Merkaba and Sassy said.  Take a year and see what kind of genuine change you can make fixing your diet and training regularly.  Lots of good advice how to do both on this site.  Eating well and training smart will do more for you at this stage than any quick fix diet supplement.


----------



## Mincow (Apr 9, 2014)

too many side effects and other potential problems with diet pills.


----------



## Anthony Tate (Apr 14, 2014)

I've heard so many stories where people have lost their lives because of them. Buying them only makes the suppliers richer & the person taking them sick.


----------



## Harjot Mundi (Apr 15, 2014)

i just stick with the ECA stack as my "diet" pill


----------



## rschaefer (Apr 18, 2014)

Diet pills don't work unless you have the habit of eating clean and traing properly down. Supplements in all forms, are inherently only effective when combined with proper nutrion and exercise. Once you get the basics down, then start experimenting with supplements. Fat burners are stimulants; someone who is untrained will more than likely have an elevated hr and blood pressure; which during exercise will make you feel light headed and jittery. This would be counter productive as a beginner or someone who has been away form the gym for a while. Hope this helps!


----------



## RokSolid15 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm with everyone else on this one bro.  You need to do research on clean dieting.  A wise man once said your are what you eat if you eat s**t you will look like s**t.  Taylor a diet that best suits your goals after having a good understanding of how to eat clean.  Do research on carb cycling and how to use that approach to cutting weight.  Read the sticky's they are there for a reason.

No diet pill will ever substitute for a good clean diet.


----------



## brickshthouse79 (May 3, 2014)

For health reasons, I don't use stim based pills.  That said, I have found 7-keto DHEA and lean xtreme to be useful.  As others noted, I think the best route is having your diet in check and doing regular cardio in a fasted state.  I'm a bit older and don't like the way stims make me feel.


----------



## ElitePeptides (May 4, 2014)

They can definitely aid if your diet/training/cardio regimen is on point!


----------



## gds92115 (May 18, 2014)

seems like once you get off pills your wt will return.  maybe a good temporary solution.


----------

